

Graffiti & Open-Source: The tale of Banksy and the good and the bad open source - dscape
http://writings.nunojob.com/2012/05/My-Contribution-to-JSConf-2012-The-Good-And-The-Bad-Open-Source.html

======
damncabbage
This is a good post, but I have one bone to pick:

 _After talking a bit, this person starts giving me grief for working in a
closed source solution. I asked him what database solution he used. He
happened to use a GPL licensed Open-Source database on which the company that
owns the trademark has all the commits. It’s that kind of read only Open-
Source._

In all fairness, it's a forkable kind of open-source; think the Jenkins /
Hudson split.

(When you're building your company or product on something _completely_
closed-source, you're kinda screwed if they go away.)

~~~
dscape
I agree. When I did it in jsconf I changed the wording a bit, cause it sounded
a bit odd and it didn't convey exactly what I wanted :) Still if that's all of
your nitpick I can live with that!

~~~
klez
Can you please elaborate on how you changed your wording?

------
Jun8
Banksy's _Exit Through the Gift Shop_ is a fantastic movie about how art is
PRed up to stratospheric prices. I interpreted it as a tongue in cheek satire
on himself and other street artists.

